# Spring trial protection pics



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

are FINALLY up on our club site! www.rwdc.org got to trial photos, spring 07.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Really good action shot photo's - dogs look really good. Who was the judge at the trial?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob Thunder looks GREAT.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Bob Thunder looks GREAT.


Yup!!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Really good action shot photo's - dogs look really good. Who was the judge at the trial?


Lacey, the judge was Mike West.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Who was the guy with the headband? I build a nice screensaver for my computer off of photos we share here, that blue headband is not screaming toughness.

BUT...Bob, I can't tell ya how much I love this picture. Absolute winner here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> BUT...Bob, I can't tell ya how much I love this picture. Absolute winner here.


I agree a zillion percent.

I wish that (a) my dog flew like that, and (b) I could take pictures like that.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Probably lots of jokes to insert here about not a lot of pics of GSDs running, but ones like that are my 100% favorite. That one is on my computer desktop, I am already telling people it is not my dog, but I do plan to steal him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Then it's not just me that thinks Thunder is one, fantastic, awesome, powerful, photogenic dog? He's gotta be pretty smart also, in order to decipher my adhd training. :lol:
His send out is spectacular, as are all the dogs at club.
My fav photo is the blow up of his precontact during the escape bite. I thought only anacondas could open their mouth that far. :-o 
Woody, that's Dave Haskins, the trial helper that came down with the Judge. Nice guy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Probably lots of jokes to insert here about not a lot of pics of GSDs running, but ones like that are my 100% favorite. That one is on my computer desktop, I am already telling people it is not my dog, but I do plan to steal him.


Kin I set up videos to record your attempst to get him out of his yard? :smile: :smile: :smile: 
You could go in the yard with me, play ball with him and leave with me but ya ain't gonna go in by yerself!!  
We've got a number of people that do a great job with cameras.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Woody, that's Dave Haskins, the trial helper that came down with the Judge. Nice guy!


Just teasing. I didn't know if you all were throwing in some Mondio stuff and were doing 70s leisure wear. Looking for you in a halter top and/or a feathered blonde wig.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Looking for you in a halter top and/or a feathered blonde wig.


OMG, Bob, i have GOT to see you in this outfit!!! 

on second thought, maybe woody's come up with a super idea--here's how it goes: you don this outfit first of all, only for your next attempt at the CDX (you obviously don't need it in SCH). i promise the judge will be so "wowed" by the outfit s/he won't even notice whatever Thunder's doing to the broad jump    

ps--to complete the "look" add skintight short-shorts and 4" strappy, platform footwear.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I was excited to see the pics up! 

Thunder looks awesome


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish, keep a close eye on Jason and Duke. Those two are gonna be on the podium in the not to distant future. 
With Doc, Duke and now Kate, Mike's owner, hoping for a repeate of Duke's breeding, them Triton dogs are gonna over run RWDC! :lol:
They are frickin AWESOME!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob: Love the pics, have a question regarding the method used to teach Thunder how to indicate articles:
http://www.rwdc.org/images/IMG_3902.jpg


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> OMG, Bob, i have GOT to see you in this outfit!!!
> 
> on second thought, maybe woody's come up with a super idea--here's how it goes: you don this outfit first of all, only for your next attempt at the CDX (you obviously don't need it in SCH). i promise the judge will be so "wowed" by the outfit s/he won't even notice whatever Thunder's doing to the broad jump
> 
> ps--to complete the "look" add skintight short-shorts and 4" strappy, platform footwear.


Dressed like that I suppose I could wow a few breed judges! :-o :-o
That's just an out and out scarry thought! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Bob: Love the pics, have a question regarding the method used to teach Thunder how to indicate articles:
> http://www.rwdc.org/images/IMG_3902.jpg


Really difficult to explain that particular technique on a public forum! :smile: :smile:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Dressed like that I suppose I could wow a few breed judges! :-o :-o
> That's just an out and out scarry thought! :lol:


the bad part is bob, i can almost imagine it--but i'm thinkin' you'd have to add a blond wig. thought i had you dressed to kill til i saw the pic of you and T-dog and realized i had forgotten the HAIR :idea:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No wigs! It's taken me the past 20 or so yrs to develope the airconditioning system I have on my head. Sure not gonna cover it with more hair! :smile:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Bob: Love the pics, have a question regarding the method used to teach Thunder how to indicate articles:
> http://www.rwdc.org/images/IMG_3902.jpg



Not the image I was expecting when I followed that link. Yeesh.

So we know Thunder indicates on "musty."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Not the image I was expecting when I followed that link. Yeesh.
> 
> So we know Thunder indicates on "musty."


Just glad he didn't give me his cadaver indication at that moment!  :-&


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Bob 

We want to make sure you got enough dogs down there


----------

